# جلسة soso2006 الاجتماعية الاسبوعية ...



## soso2006 (3 يونيو 2006)

بداية احب اشكر كل الزملاء الذين دفعونى للرجوع مرة ثانية للمنتدى ومتابعة نشاطى بس بشكل مختلف المرة دى ومع تفادى اخطائى الاولى ... واخص بالشكر mohamed asseer ... 
الفكرة انى كنت بجيب مواضيع اجتماعية للمنتدى على اساس اننا مش بنتصفح المنتديات الاخرى الا قليلا ونظرا لعدم اخذ مساحة اكبر من اللازم من صفحات العمارة فقررت تخصيص هذا الموضوع لنشر موضوعاتى الاجتماعية كموضوع كل اسبوع على الاكثر لنستفيد منه جميعا ونسمو بمبادئ وافكار كادت ان تختفى ....
حتى لا اطيل عليكم الكلام ... هذا اولى موضوعاتى ... 
*فَــــــضــــفَــــــضَـــــــــة*​​*قال* : مَـرّت من أمامي وهي في كامل زينتها .
*قلبه* : من هي ؟!
*قال* : بنت جميلة ! ألا ترى !!
*قلبه* : ليس هذا غِذائي .
*قال* : غِذائك !!!
*قلبه* : نعم ... فأنا أحتاج إلى الغِذاء كباقي أعضائك, بل أنا أهَم منهم ، فإنهم بي يأتمرون وبصلاحي ينصلحون ....
*قال(مقاطعاً)* : أسألك عن غِذائك ؟!!
*قلبه* : غِذائي ...... ! هذا موضوع يطول شرحه ........ وقد لا تلحق بالبنت الجميلة !
*قال* : لا تقلق ... إنهن كثيرات ، لا يخلو منهن شارع ولا تخلو منهن ساعة ... فتكلّم أنا أسمع .
*قلبه* : يااااه ... كم وددت أن تأتي هذه اللحظة ....... لعلّها تكون سبب سعادتي .
*قال* : سعادتك !!! وهل أنت تعيس أصلاً ؟! ... كل هذه الدنيا الجميلة والبنات الفاتنات و .....
*قلبه(مقاطعاً)* : قلت لك ليس هذا غِذائي .
*قال* : للمرّة الثانية تذكر هذه الكلمة التي لا أفهمها !
*قلبه* : سأوضح لك .... لكن أرجوك لا تقاطعني ، فإنها قد تكون أوّل مرّة تسمع فيها هذا الكلام .
*قال(متعجّباً)* : حاضر .... تفضّل !
*قلبه* : لقد خلقك الله من شيئين ، الأول: قبضة من طين ، والثاني: نفخة من روح ..... وكلاهما له غذائه الخاص به ... فالجسد الذي هو من طين يحتاج إلى غذاء من نفس جِنسه ، أي من طين أيضاً ، فأنت تلاحظ أن نموّ جسدك يعتمد على المأكولات التي هي في الأصل من الأرض .
*قال* : هذا صحيح ، ولكن ما علاقتك أنت بالأكل والشرب ؟! فهل القلب يأكل ؟!!
*قلبه (مكملاً حديثه)* : أمّا الروح التي هي نصفك الآخر فلها غِذاء من جِنسِها . فبما أنها -أي الروح- من أمر الله فإنها تحتاج إلى غِذاء من عند الله أيضاً ، فإن أهملت غِذائها فإنها بالطبع تضعف .... وتضعف .... ثم تمرض ... ثم ......... تموت . فيصير الجسد كالقبر لهذه الروح والعياذ بالله ..... فكم من أناسٍ ماتت قلوبهم بداخل صدورهم حتى أنْتَنَت وتعفّنت وخرجت رائحتها المتمثّلة في المعاصي واتِّباع الشهوات !!
*قال* : ياااااااه ..... أنا فعلاً أول مرة أسمع هذا الكلام !! واضح أن الأمر خطير ... وأنك حزين .
*قلبه (متألماً)* : وأيّ حزن ........... إنني أشعر بالجوع منذ سنوات ، وكلّما هتفت وناديت عليك لتنجدني ....... غَذّيتني بالمعاصي والشهوات ، فألتَهِي بها حيناً ثم أفيق أسوأ مما كنت ولم أجد حاجتي .
*قال* : نعم واللهِ .... إني لأشعر فعلاً بجوعٍ وفراغٍ بداخلي ...... ولكني أحاول إخماده بأن أزيد من معرفة البنات وسماع الأغنيات والجري وراء السهرات و..... والجوع يذهب قليلاً ولكن .......... سريعاً ما يعود !!! أنــــا تـــعـــبـــت .
*قلبه* : بل أنا الذي تعبت من هذه السموم التي تلهيني فيها ...... فأنت والله تفعل تماماً كالذي يتعاطى المخدرات .
*قال* : مــــخـــدرات ؟؟!!!
*قلبه* : نـــعـــم .... مخدرات ، فالمدمن كلّما أحس بالجوع في روحه تعاطى المخدرات ليسكتها ، فتسكت . ولكنها بهذا قد تَـسَـمّـمَـت أكثر .... ثم لا يلبث قليلاً إلا وقد ذهب مفعول المخدِّر ........ فتعاوِد نفسه الطلب وتلحّ عليه أكثر من المرة الأولى ، فيحاول أن يسكتها ولكن بكمية أكبر من المخدرات ، ولا يعلم المسكين أنها لن تسكت أبداً وأن هذا هو عين هلاكها وأنها ما إن تفيق حتى تطلب و تطلب و تطلب حتى تهلك ...... و يهلك .
وهذا بالضبط ما تفعله أنت مع المعاصي والنظر إلى النساء واتباع الشهوات . قال الله عز وجل : (لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِي سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ) فلقد شبّه الله حال قوم لوط في شهوتهم وكأنهم سكارى .... فهذا هو سكْر الشهوة ...... يتعاطونها حتى إذا قضوا منها وَطَرا ...... سكنت نفوسهم قليلاً ..... ثم تراودهم ..... فيتعاطون ..... تراودهم فيتعاطون ..... ثم .............. جعل الله عــــالــيــها ســــافــلهـــا وأمطر عليهم حجارة من سِجِّيلٍ مَنْضود مسَوّمَة عند ربِّك وما هيَ من الظالمين ببعــيــد .
*قال (باكياً)* : كـــــفـــــى ... كــــــفــــــى .........................
*قلبه* : نــعــم ............ ابــــــكِ ............ اغسل عينيك مما رأيت ورأيت .
*قال* : عرفت الآن ....... عرفت الآن سرّ شقاوتي ........ عرفت الآن سرّ هذا الشعور المَقيت .......... أريد أن أنَقِّي سريرتي ... أريد أن أطهّر قلبي ..... أريد أن ........ أريد أن أعطيك غِذائك .
*قلبه (مسروراً)* : أخيراً ... أخيرا عرفت الحقيقة ...... أخيراً ندمت على ما فعلت !
*قال* : نعم ... نعم والله لقد ندمت ...... ندمت وتبت إلى مولاي .... لك الحمد يا ربي .... لك الحمد .
*قلبه* : الآن وقد عرفت ، فماذا أنت فاعل ؟
*قال* : مبدئيا ، قرّرت ..... بل عزمت على ألاّ أعود لهذه المسكرات التي تسمّى المعاصي والشهوات ، ولــكـــن ........ أنت تعلم أنه ليس لي أي خِبرة في هذا الغِذاء الروحي الذي ينفعني !! فهلاّ أخبرتني بما يصلحك كي أفعله وما يفسدك كي أتجنبه ؟؟
*قلبه* : أولاً: استعن بالله ، فالقلوب بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن يقلبها كيف يشاء ، فهو الوحيد القادر أن يحَوّل قلبك من حب الشهوات إلى حب الطاعات . ثانياً: بعد أن أقلعت عن المعاصي فبادر بفعل الحسنات لتمحو بها السيئات (إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّـيِّئَاتِ) . ثالثاً: دع كل الأشخاص الذين يذكرونك بالمعصية ... اهجرهم في الله .... اتركهم ..... اهرب منهم ... فإنهم هم سبب نكوصك على عقبيك ، ولا تقل أدعوهم ! أنت الآن أضعف من ذلك . رابعاً: الـــــصـــــلاة ... الـــــصـــــلاة ... بادر الى الصلاة واسجد لخالقك ومولاك وصاحب الفضل عليك ، وابك له كي يثبّتك . خامساً وهو أهم شيء : تَـعَـلَّـم ديـــنـك .
*قال* : كــيــف أتــعــلّــم ؟ وأيــن ؟
*قلبه* : في بيوت الله ...هناك .... ففي بيوت الله أنت لن تـُـعْـدَمَ خيراً ..... فإما أن تتعرّف على أحد الصالحين .... وإما أن تسمع آية تؤثّر فيك وتدمع لها عيناك .... أو يغفر الله لك ، فهُمُ القوم لا يشقى بهم جليسهم .
*قال*: نـــعـــم ................ هُمُ القوم لا يشقى بهم جليسهم ............ هُمُ القوم لا يشقى بهم جليسهم .
*قال الشيطان (فزعاًً)* : إلــــى أيـــــن أنــــت ذاهـــــب ؟؟؟!!!
*قال* : إلى بيت الله ...... إلى المسجد .
*قال الشيطان* : وشــــبــــابــــك !!!!!
*قال* :
 ذهب الشباب فما له من عـــودة ............. وأتى المشيب فأين منه المهرَبُ
 دع عنك ما قد فات من زمن الصبا ............. واذكر ذنوبـك وابكهـا يا مــذنــــبُ
 واخشى مناقشة الحساب فإنـه ............. لابـد يُـحـصَى ما جنيـت و يُكتَـــبُ
 لم ينسه الملـكـان حيـن نسيـتـه ............. بـــــل أثـبــتـاه وأنــت لاهٍ تـلـعــبُ
 والـروح فـيـك وديـعـة أُودَعْـتَـهـَــا ............. سترُدّها بالرّغـم مـنـك وتُـسْـلَـبُ
 وغـرور دنياك التي تسعـى لـهــا ............. دار حـقـيـقـتـهـا مــتــاع يـذهـــبُ
 وجميـع ما حـصـلـتـه و جـمـعـتـه ............. حقـاً يـقينـاً بعد مـوتــك يُــنــهَــبُ
 تـــبــاً لـــدارٍ لا يــدوم نـعـيـمــهــا ............. ومُـشَيِّـدها عـمّـا قـلـيـل يَــخْــرَبُ


----------



## eng.fadia (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا سوسو علي الموضوع الجميل و وفقك الله 
واحب اقولك ان مواضيعك كلها ممتازة 
وسيبك منهم ده مفيش غيرك
واتمني الدوام علي مشاركاتك الرائعة


----------



## shetos__7 (3 يونيو 2006)

أيوا كدا سوسو عيزينك تنورى المنتدى كدا عالطول بمواضيعك الجميلة .


----------



## mohamed aseer (3 يونيو 2006)

موضوعك جميل سوسو 
و احنا كلنا اللى شاكرين ليكى على موضوعك اللى يضيف روح جديده لمرتادى منتدى العماره
و ان شاء الله نتابع موضوعاتك الجميله كل اسبوع هنا فى موضوعك ده ، و يبقى باب نقاش بين كل الاعضاء، و نعتبرها حلقه نقاش بين معمارين بعيدا عن العماره .


----------



## soso2006 (3 يونيو 2006)

ميرسى للجميع ...


----------



## لولو المعمارية (3 يونيو 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا وبلاش تتقل على المنتدى تانى ياجميل ههههه


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 يونيو 2006)

soso2006 
ميرسى للجميع ... 

ليه ما نعتزش بعروبيتنا اكتر بدل مرسي دي انجليزي ده يا مرسي 


لكن الموضوع جميل اشكرك ولكن كنت اتمني ان يكون في الملتقى العام او ليه ما نفترحش انه يكون في ملتقى عام للعماره والتخطيط لينا يعني احنا بس نحكي فيه مع بعضنا براحتنا ونشارك بكل مشاركاتنا الخفيفه فيه خارج مجال العماره لكن داخل قسم العماره فاهميني


----------



## المهندسة مي (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. يا سوسو .. 
موضوعك جميل جدا .. ومفيد أكثر .. 
أنا انتظر المزيد من موضوعاتك التي ستعم علينا بالفائدة ان شاء الله ... 
لكي خالص الشكر .. وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## soso2006 (4 يونيو 2006)

مشاكس انا لما عملت موضوع جلسة سوسو الاجتماعية الاسبوعية دة كان بغرض وضع مثل هذه الموضوعات الخارج نطاق العمارة وعدم اخذ مساحة اكبر من اللازم فى الصفحة الاولى / وبالنسبة لحكاية الحرب والكلام دة ، انا مش بحارب حد لكن انا مش بحب الهجوم لمجرد الهجوم مثل بسنت ...


----------



## RBF (4 يونيو 2006)

ماشي ياواد يا سوسو
مبروك على الافتتاح
ماحدش عملها قبلك
زاويه خاصه، و بمسانده كل الأعضاء، لأ بجد حركه جامده و بترد على الجميع
ميرسي / متشكرين(عشان مشاكس مايزعلش) لمحمد عسير,,,,,,,,, يا رب يخليه و ينجحله المقاصد قادر ياكريم
بس ماكانش ليها لازمة نجيب في سيرة حد،
ولا إيه يا عسل


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 يونيو 2006)

عايز ارد عليكي يا سوسو بس علشان حاجه واحده انك بعد ما اعتذرت ليكي بسنت برضه بتذكري اسمها انها بترد لمجرد الرد ...............
للاسف منذ ان اشتركت في الملتقى مشوفتش حد عمل كده ولا حد ذكر ان في حد تاني نقده او زعله او ما شابه ياريت بلاش الكلام ده ولموا الموضوع بقى لانه زاد عن حده وبعدين انتي مكتبتيش كده هنا بس لا ده في كل صفحه ايه هي عمليه تشهير 
ربنا يهديكم على العموم 
وبالنسبه لrbf 
انا بجد بعتز بعروبيتي فعلا والحمد لله وان كنت بتاخدها باستهزاء فانت حر في ردك لكني لن اتنازل عن لغتي المفضله وشكرا ليك


----------



## لولو المعمارية (4 يونيو 2006)

معلش يا جماعه هاتدخل بس انا مع moshakes لازم لازم نعتز باللغه العربيه دى لغة القرآن ياجماعه


----------



## RBF (5 يونيو 2006)

ياولاد ده مش استهزاء، انا بهزر، بنكشك يا مشاكس، و على فكره بقه ، كل لغه أهلها بيعبروا بيها أحسن من انهم يعبروا بلغة حد تاني
بعني لو واحد عربي حب يكتب شعر انجليزي هيبقى غباء، و العكس صحيح

و بعدين ماتاخدش كل حاجه على صدرك كده ياعم ، ده انت مشاكس صحيح


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (5 يونيو 2006)

ولا يهمك ياعم والله عادي بس حبيت الفت نظرك:5: 
فاهمني :79: :15: اه اكيد فهمت


----------



## soso2006 (6 يونيو 2006)

الموضوع الثانى (هذا موضوع مهم ايضا) :-

واحدة مقدمة شكوى تقول فيها: 

لا أدري ما بال أقاربي يأتون عند أخواتي 
بكثرة… 

لكن عندما يأتي موعدي لا يأتي سوى القليل..!!! 

فهم يزورون أخواتي الأربع 
كل يوم.. 

أما أنا فلا أكاد أشاهد إلا القلةفهم مقصرون في زيارتي.. 

بل ويقطعونني 
أياماً عدّة..! 

بل أن بعضهم لاأكاد أراه مطلقاً.. L 

وكأنني سقطتُ من قاموسهم.. 

والبعض منهم يأتي إليَّ وبه كسل وخمول 
غريب 

ولهم أعذار غير مقبولة مطلقاً 

ماذا أفعل لهم فأنا أكثر أخواتي عطاءً لمن يأتي إليَّ 

ولا أتهم أخواتي بالتقصير لكن الكل يعرف إني أفوقهم في العطاء 

والكثير ينصح أقاربي بإن يأتون إليّ فأنا لدي الخير الكثير 

ومع ذلك لا يأتون ؟!!!!!!!!!!!؟ 

فلا حياة لمن تنادي 

ما المشكلة يا تُرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

هل يا تُرى إنهم محرووومين من ذلك؟! 

================= 

أنتهت شكواها ،،، وبقيَ أن نعرف من هي صاحبةالشكوى ؟؟؟؟ 

================= 

فصاحبة الشكوى قد تكوّن أسمها من ثلاث أحرف فقط . 

================= 

ختمت بالراء 

== 

وتوسّطت بالجيم 

== 

وبدأت بالفاء 

================= 

نعم إنها (( فجر )) 

صلاةالفجر 

هاهي تشتكي هجر الكثير من المسلمين لها 

والمقصود بـ ( أقاربي ) أي المسلمين الذين يتقرّبون بها عند الله . 

الملاحَظ اليوم يرى الكثير قد تكاسل في أداءها بل أن البعض لم 
يؤديها في وقتها منذ زمن بعيد 

بل إن بعضهم يقوم لشغله فيذهب ثم يصليها هناك 

هكذا عندما أصبحت لديهم عادة وليست عبادة فعلو ذلك 

أنسو عظيم فضلها؟؟ ، فلو تأملنا قول رسولنا الكريم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ماذا يقول في الركعتين 
اللتين تسبق صلاة الفجر : 

" ركعتا الفجر [ أي صلاة السنة قبل الفجر ] خير من الدنيا وما فيها ". وفي رواية لمسلم ” لهما أحب إلي من الدنيا جميعها ”. 

فإذا كانت الدنيا بأسرها وما فيها لا تساوي في عين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا أمام ركعتي الفجر فماذا يكون فضل صلاة الفجر بذاتها ؟ 

يجب أن نتوقف عند ذلك كثيراً


----------



## سرسور1 (7 يونيو 2006)

معاكى حق يا سوسو لان فعلا ناس كتير اوى مش بيصلوها حاضر حتى انا كتير بتضيع منى 
شكرا لانك فكرتينا


----------



## لندا محمد (9 يونيو 2006)

:15: :14: ياسلام ياسلام ايه الموضعات الجميلة دى كلها.مشكورة سوسو.


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا سارة على مشاركاتك بس انا عايزاكى تكون مشاركاتك متنوعة يعنى مش اسلامية بس تكون فى مجالات كتيرة


----------



## RBF (10 يونيو 2006)

Olny srmat poelpe can.

cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. 
The pha onmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at 
Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a 
wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer 
be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you
can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid 
deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.
Amzanig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!
​
لو استطعت قرائته ، فأنت اثبات جديد ​​​


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (10 يونيو 2006)

only smart people can
couldn't beleive that i could actually understand what i was reading the pha power of the human mind, according to a research at cambridge universty , it doesn't matter in what order the letters in a word are , the only important thing is that the first and last letter be in the right place . the rest can be total mess and you can still read it without a problem . this is because the human mind doesn't read every letter by itself , but the word as a whole . amazing uhh? yeah and i always thought spelling was important . 
in my point of view , spelling is very important because it helps to understand the true and real meanings of words . at the change of the positions of letters can change the whole meaning . observe(diary- dairy) (ten- net ) .


----------



## RBF (10 يونيو 2006)

يا مي في نقطتين انتي مافهمتيهمش خالص
1- الكلمه بتتفهم مع سياق الكلام
2- لازم أول حرف و آخر حرف يكونوا في مكانهم

و بعدين دي دراسه علميه ........... و الدليل انك عرفتي تقري اللي مكتوب


----------



## عبير حسن (10 يونيو 2006)

موضوعاتك جميلة وبداية رائعة لكن انا عندى عتاب ليكى هو الموضوع انتهى وهى اعتزرت مش ليه لزمه انك تفتحيه تانى وبعدين لولا المشكلة دى مش كنا هنشوف هذا الباب الجديد داخل المنتدى ولا ايه رأيك ................... خلى قلبك ابيض وانسى


----------



## soso2006 (10 يونيو 2006)

على فكرة يا مى الاختبار كان لية  ، بس اوكى ولا يهمك لو انت اشطر وسبقتى انا اسبقك فى حاجات تانية  .... واسفة رامى انى مالحقت ارد على اختبارك ....
وها موضوعى الجديد :

( نفسى تدفعنى الى المعصية )

أقبل رجل إلى إبراهيم بن أدهم.. فقال: يا شيخ.. إن نفسي.. تدفعني إلى المعاصي.. فعظني موعظة..
فقال له إبراهيم: إذا دعتك نفسك إلى معصية الله فاعصه.. ولا بأس عليك.. ولكن لي إليك خمسة شروط.. 
قال الرجل: هاتها .. 
قال إبراهيم: إذا أردت أن تعصي الله فاختبئ في مكان لا يراك الله فيه.. 
فقال الرجل: سبحان الله..كيف أختفي عنه..وهو لا تخفى عليه خافية.. 
فقال إبراهيم: سبحان الله.. أما تستحي أن تعصي الله وهو يراك.. فسكت الرجل.. 
ثم قال: زدني.. 
فقال إبراهيم: إذا أردت أن تعصي الله.. فلا تعصه فوق أرضه.. 
فقال الرجل: سبحان الله.. وأين أذهب.. وكل ما في الكون له.. 
فقال إبراهيم: أما تستحي أن تعصي الله.. وتسكن فوق أرضه ؟ 
قال الرجل: زدني.. 
فقال إبراهيم: إذا أردت أن تعصي الله.. فلا تأكل من رزقه.. 
فقال الرجل: سبحان الله.. وكيف أعيش.. وكل النعم من عنده.. 
فقال إبراهيم: أما تستحي أن تعصي الله.. وهو يطعمك ويسقيك.. ويحفظ عليك قوتك ؟ 
قال الرجل: زدني.. 
فقال إبراهيم: فإذا عصيت الله.. ثم جاءتك الملائكة لتسوقك إلى النار.. فلا تذهب معهم.. 
فقال الرجل: سبحان الله.. وهل لي قوة عليهم.. إنما يسوقونني سوقاً.. 
فقال إبراهيم: فإذا قرأت ذنوبك في صحيفتك.. فأنكر أن تكون فعلتها.. 
فقال الرجل: سبحان الله.. فأين الكرام الكاتبون.. والملائكة الحافظون.. والشهود الناطقون.. 
ثم بكى الرجل.. ومضى.. وهو يقول: 
أين الكرام الكاتبون.. والملائكة الحافظون.. والشهود الناطقون


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (10 يونيو 2006)

اولا سارة انا اسفة لو الاختبار كان ليكي انا مكنتش اعرف انا كنت فاكرة ان كل الموضوعات فى الجلسة الاجتماعية بتاعتك متاحة للجميع بما انك عاملاه حوار مفتوح وفضفضة لكل المنتدى زى ما فهمت من الفكرة فاسفة تانى مرة . 

وثانيا ياسارة انا مكنش قصدى بالاختبار انى اثبت مين فينا اشطر ولا كان فى دماغى انى ادخل فى مقارنة بينى وبينك مين اشطر من مين كل الحكاية انى حبيت فكرة المشاركة بتاعتك انها جلسة اجتماعية نتصرف فيها بحرية زى ما كانت الفكرة قايمة عليها وانا بعد كده هاقتصر مشاركتى فى جلستك الاجتماعية على ابداء رايى فى موضوعاتك بس او هانتظر ردك الاول مع ان بكده حريتنا هتتقيد وفكرة الحرية داخل جلستك الاجتماعية ممكن تفقد اهميتها . وعلى فكرة الموضوع بتاعك النهاردة بردو جميل ربنا يوفقك وتستمرى وتقدرى دايما تنفعينا بموضوعاتك .

ثالثا بعتذر بردو لرامي لو كان قاصد يحط الاختبار ليكي وعلى فكرة يا رامي انا فاهمة الموضوع ان قصدك ان المهم اول واخر حرف وانا كنت بقولك ان احيانا الموضوع مش بينفع لان لو اول واخر حرف صح زى )(dairy- diary دول اول واخر حرفين زى بعض بس المعنى اختلف يعنى اللى انت بتقولة مش قاعدة ممكن تنفع فى كتير من الاحيان بس فية حالات شاذة ممكن تقلب المعنى


----------



## soso2006 (11 يونيو 2006)

يااااا مهندسة مى محمود ، انا زهقت من كتر الاسف على المنتدى ، احنا مش داخلين نتأسف ولا نعتذر لبعض ، وبجد الحكاية بقت بايخة اوى ، ومسألة حريتك وتقيد حريتك دى مش موجودة اصلا وانا ماكنش قصدى اضايقك بكلامى ، لو انتى زعلتى متزعليش ياستى وشاركى زى منتى عايزة لانها فعلا جلسة مفتوحة .... ان شاء الله الموضوع الجاى ميكونش اسلامى وهيعجبكم .... انتظرينى ....


----------



## RBF (11 يونيو 2006)

*مي X ساره*

:68: :68: :68: :68: 
:68: :68: :68: :68: 
لا تعليق


----------



## soso2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

http://faculty.kfupm.edu.sa/COE/gutub/Arabic_Misc/Sadmah.htm

هذا اللينك من المازن وفيه شئ راح يعجبكم قبل ما ابدأ فى الموضوع الجديد ...........

 ( هل العنوسة عبء )

*من الأسباب التي تؤدي للعنوسة هو انشغال الفتاة خصوصاً المتميزة بتكوين مستقبلها العلمي والمهني حتى تكبر وعند ذاك تطلب الكفء لها فلا تجده إلا إذا فضلت التنازل ومنها تعنت الآباء في وضع شروط تعجيزية تتعلق بالوضع الاجتماعي أو المادي ومنها أيضا أن الشاب لا يحصل على الكفؤة له من حيث المستوى العلمي أو المهني والاجتماعي وغيره وكثيراً ما يضع الشاب - حتى لو لم يكن ذا مستوى يغبط عليه - شروطاً تعجيزية فهو يريد جميلة.. صغيرة.. جامعية.. موظفة وهو ليس به من هذا كله شيء، خصوصاً في ظل الانفتاح والفضائيات التي تجعلهم يحلمون بفتيات مثل اللاتي يرونهن على الشاشة وفي الوقت ذاته هناك كثير من الفتيات ينقصهن الوعي في هذا الجانب بشدة فلا يسعين لإصلاح أوضاعهن وتطوير أنفسهن لا من الناحية العلمية ولا الثقافية ولا حتى الشكلية علما ان ظاهرة العنوسة لا تخص فئة من دون اخرى لكن مع ذلك لا ينبغي إعطاؤها أكبر من حجمها وكأن الأرض انطبقت على السماء أو أن العانس لن تنفع المجتمع إلا إذا تزوجت، فهناك كثير ممن لم يتزوجن كان لهن أدوار مهمة في التاريخ مثل الملكة الزابيث الأولى ملكة بريطانيا التي قصت شعرها مثل الرجال ونذرت نفسها للعرش، والشاعرة الناشطة ناديا التي قتل خطيبها في حرب التحرر من العثمانيين والشهيدة الروائية الإسلامية بنت الهدى التي نذرت نفسها أيضا للجهاد
إن من السذاجة التعامل السطحي مع ظاهرة العنوسة ومحاولة حلها بتزويج العانس بأي شكل*
*وأخيراً ينبغي أن نتذكر أنه ليس تزويج العوانس هو الهدف فقط وإنما استقرار هذا الزواج وعدم هدم زواجات سابقة لأجل هذا الزواج ولا يتصور أحد أنني ضد الشرع، فالإسلام صالح لكل زمان ومكان وليس بالضرورة ما هو صالح لزمن أجدادنا صالح لنا والله سبحانه صرح بقوله ‘’ولن تستطيعوا أن تعدلوا بين النساء ولو حرصتم’’ ثم انه أباح التعدد ولم يوجبه وفضل الزواج الأحادي عن طريق مدح العلاقات الأحادية المتمثلة في آدم وحواء*


----------



## soso2006 (16 يونيو 2006)

ايه يا شباب مافى رد عن العنوسة ؟ ، خلاص كلكم تمام ومظبطين نفسكم :68: ...... طيب انا بئا لسة :68: .......
احاول اغير الموضوع وارجعلكم كمان كام يوم .......


----------



## سامر كمال (16 يونيو 2006)

يا أخت سوس الواحد مش عارف يشكرك فين ولاَّ وفين على موضوعاتك

بارك الله فيك على هذا اللينك 

وأما يخصوص موضوع العنوسة :
أرى من ضمن الأسباب الاعلام -- فقد صور الزواج كمصيبة تحدث للانسان وقفص من النكد والهموم والمسئوليات ليس لها أول من أخر وجعلنا نتأثر بهذا الكلام ونعزف عن الزواج 
ذلك بالاضافة الى الاسباب التي ذكرتيها وهي طلبات الاهل المتكلفة وعدم استطاعة الشاب تلبيتها 
وأيضا عدم وجود علاقات إجتماعية بين الاسر والتي كانت تساعد الشاب على إيجاد الفتاة المناسبة عن طريق الام أو الاخت فأصبح الطريق الوحبد البحث في الجامعات أو العمل أو بالطرق الحديثة الانترنت والقتوات الفضائية 
المختصر :
أن يتم تغيير فكرة الزواج لدى الشباب وأن يوضح مدى اهتمام معلمنا وقدوتنا رسول الله بتزويج الشباب 
أن تهتم الاسرة بالبحث عن الشريك المناسب للشاب أو الفتاة حيث أن لهم الخبرة في معرفة الناس (بشكل عام) ووجود النية الصادقة لإسعاد ابنهم أو ابنتهم 
تسهيل طلبات الزواج على الشاب 
والاهم ،،،،،،،
أن يكون هناك هدف من الزواج للشاب والفتاة وهم مقبلين عليه ولا يكون لانه عاده إجتماعية فقط 
كأن يكون هذا الزواج لبنة في صرح الاسلام وأن تكون ذريتهما مسلمين بحق يخدمون الاسلام في كافة مجالات الاسلام ويكونون سببا لعز الاسلام

أعتذر عن الاطالة لكن الجلالة خدتني 
هذا والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## soso2006 (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا سامر على اهتمامك بالرد واتمنى اسمع أراء الاخرين .......


----------



## لولو المعمارية (20 يونيو 2006)

*ههههههه*

موضوع جميل يا سارة :68: :68: :68: :68: 

وانا من رايي ان من ضمن اسباب موضوع العنوسة ان الشباب من الطرفين سواء الفتيات او الشباب لايحدد مواصفات الشريك الذي يريدة وان حددها تكون مواصفات خيالية لاتتحقق الا فى الأفلام والمسلسلات لذلك تظل الفتاة تبحث عن الرجل المناسب حتى يمضي بها قطار السنين دون ان تدرى ولا تشعر الا حين تتعدى الثلاثين
ومن ضمن الأسباب ايضا أن المراة اصبحت طموحة أكثر من ذي قبل واصبح لدى كثير من الفتيات طموح علمي ومادى وكثير منهن يعتمدن على انفسهن ماديا فهيا تشعر بالأكتفاء وانها لا تحتاج لزوج او ان الزواج يحد من طموحها(مع انى غير موافقه على هذا الراي طبعا)

ومن ضمن الأسباب ايضا فقدان المجتمع للروابط الأسريه الجميله والعلاقات الأجتماعية مع الأصدقاء والجيران هذه العلاقات كانت تكون شبكة معارف للأسرة يستطيع الشاب من خلالها التعرف على الفتاة فى نطاق الأسرة فاذا فكر فى الزواج كانت هيا اول من يفكر به

اسفة للأطاله لكن الموضوع فعلا مهم ويحتمل كلام اكثر واكثر واكثر ولكنى لا احب ان اطيل عليكم
وهذا رايي المتواضع


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (20 يونيو 2006)

رايك صح يا ولاء وشامل وعندك حق فى كل كلمة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (21 يونيو 2006)

ساره ...
كلامك كله جميل ...ولكن لي تعليق استوقفني في ردك ...ارجو ان يتسع صدرك له 
وهو ان قولك بأن الاسلام اباح التعدد ...ولكن مدح الفردية في الزواج وليس التعدد
والحقيقه اختي الكريمة ...ان الاصل في الاسلام هو التعدد ..والاستثناء هو الاكتفاء بواحده 
من ذلك قول الله تعالي 
احل لكم من النساء مثني وثلاث ورباع فان خفتم الا تعدلوا فواحده 
اذا الاصل هو التعدد والاستثناء هو واحده 
اما بالنسبة للعدل المطلق فهو لن يتحقق ..في قول الله تعالي ولن تعدلوا 
اما العدل الذي ذكرته السوره هو العدل النسبي ..في جعل كل واحده مثل الاخري تماما في الامور الحياتية ...
فقط هذا ما عندي ...للتصحيح 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed aseer (21 يونيو 2006)

اخى الكريم عاشق الرسول مادام قلت شئ لازم تكمله للنهايه ، لازم توضح ايه السبب وراء ان الاساس هو التعدد ، لان انت عارف ان هناك الكثيرون اللى ( بيتلككوا ) للاسلام .
الاساس التعدد و ذلك لان على مر العصور ، قامت العديد و العديد و العديد من الحروب ، و طبعا معروف ان الرجال هم من يقيمون الحروب ، و بالتالى اصبح عدد الموتى من الرجال كثيييير جدا ، و معروف ايضا ان من قبل نزول الاسلام و طبيعه القبائل العربيه قيام الحروب ، مما ادى الى نقص عدد الرجال نسبه للنساء ، و فى حرب مثل الحرب العالميه الثانيه ،قامت بعض بلاد أوربا – ولاسيما ألمانيا- جمعيات نسائية واجتماعية تطالب إلزام الرجل بأن يتكفل امرأة أخرى غير زوجته) ، غير ايضا ان بدون حروب فان نسبه النساء للرجال اكبر تبعا للعديد من الاحصائيات السكانيه .
اسف للاطاله ، و لكن يجب توضيح سبب سماح الاسلام بالتعدد ، كذلك اتمنى الا يعتقد البعض ان التعدد ( ميزه ) للرجل ، بل هيا مسئوليه اكبر ، و ( وخصوصا ) فى هذا الزمن .

و لمن يرغب هناك مقال كامل للتفسير عن اسباب السماح بتعدد الزوجات .


----------



## soso2006 (22 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا عاشق حب رسول الله وجزاك الله خير يا محمد على زيادة توضيح المعلومة ، لكن اتمنى اسمع رايكم فى سبب هذه الظاهرة ايضا فى الوقت الحالى فى المجتمع ......


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم محمد علي توضيحك وافادتنا بهذه المعلومات القيمه ...وان كنت اظن ان الامر لا يتعدي فقط كونه مجرد نقص عدد الي عدد او زيادة عدد الي عدد ...بل ما اعتقده واؤمن به هو ان هذا الامر راجع للتكوين الفسيولوجي للرجل والمرأه من الناحية البيولوجية والناحية النفسيه والعاطفية ....فالرجل بطبيعة تكوينه البيولوجي له استعداد ان يعطي لاكثر من مرأه ...اما المرأه فليس لها اي استعداد الا لرجل واحد فقط ...فهي بويضه واحده كل شهر ...هذا من حيث التكوين الجسماني 
...ايضا ...من الناحية العاطفية ...المرأه متعلقة بالولد بحكم التربية والرعاية فترات طويله من عمرها ...بينما الرجل له من الاستعداد العاطفي ان يكون له اكثر من واحده ....
لهذا ...اعتقد من الانسب ..والاحكم ...ان يكون السؤال هو كالتالي :
لماذا تغضب المرأه في ان يكون لزوجها اكثر من واحده؟؟؟؟ بالرغم من هذا الامر لم يشكل اي عائقا امام نساءا اخريات في القديم _زوجات الرسول ...وزوجات الصحابة _ وأيضا في بلاد الخليج حتي الان هناك الكثيرات اللواتي لايرين اي مشكلة في ان تكون واحده من ضمن الزوجات لنفس الرجل
وعموما ....انا لا اريد ان ندخل في مواضيع قتلت بحثأ ...فقط اردت التوضيح لا اكثر ووضع الامور في نصابها الصحيح ...واعلم ان الان هناك مشكلة في الزواج بواحده من ناحية التكاليف واعبائها ...
وموضوع التعدد ربما يحل جزء من هذه المشكله وليس كلها 


اختي الكريمه ساره ...
اعتقد انتي واختي المعمارية لولو ..قد وضعتما يديكما علي اسباب ظاهرة العنوسة بشكل صحيح وواقعي ...واعتقد ان الانسب هو 
ان نفكر في الحلول ...واتمني ان تكون جلستك القادمة في هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا لكما وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 يونيو 2006)

اولا : الموضوع اللى بتنتناقش فيه يا ساره مش بعيد عن موضوع العنوسه ، كما اوضح اخى عاشق الرسول انه احد الحلول لتلك المشكله ، اللى اعتقد ان رأيى لن يضيف الى ما تم قوله .

ثانيا : اخى عاشق الرسول ، بالنسبه لان المراه تغضب لتعدد الزوجات ، انا سمعت ان فى دوله مثل السعوديه ، تقوم الزوجه باختيار الزوجه الثانيه لزوجها ( مجرد سمع ) ، لكن فى دول مسلمه اخرى ، ينظر للموضوع من جهه اخرى ، ( الكرامه ) حيث تشعر المرأه باهانه لكرامتها اذا تزوج زوجها غيرها ، فقد يعنى هذا انها لا تكفى و لم تستطيع ان تؤدى دورها كاملا فى حياه زوجها ، المسأله وجهات نظر .

ثالثا : حقيقه انا ماكنتش عايز اشارك فى هذا الموضوع ، لانى اكره نظره المجتمع للزواج ، احيانا اشعر ان المجتمع اصبح ينظر للزواج كنوع من الصفقات ، ( كمثال : نلاقى ام تقول لابنتها (او صديقه لصديقتها) البسى ده يا بنتى ، و اكلمى بالطريقه الفلانيه قدام الناس عشان يبان انك جميله و مؤدبه و.....كلام كتير ، و يختم كلام الام بمقوله ، اعملى كده لحسن (((((((((((سوقك يقف)))))))))))))
ده من واقع المجتمع ، و طبعا ده مجرد مثال من امثله عدييييييييييده جدا ، توضح ان الزواج اصبح نوع من الصفقات ، عرض و طلب ، عايز اقول ان من اسباب انتشار العنوسه قد يكون مفهوم الناس للزواج ، انه اصبح صفقه و الكل يبحث عن افضل الصفقات اللى ممكن يحققها ، سواء رجل او امرأه ، و الكل يطمع فى صفقه افضل ، و يتناسى الكثيرون ان الزواج مفهومه يختلف كثيرا .


----------



## soso2006 (23 يونيو 2006)

معلش يا شباب انا عايزة اعرف رايكم فى حاجة ، تفتكروا ايه الحل لمشكلة العنوسة واللى فعلا موجودة ومحدش يقدر ينكرها ؟
انا رايي :-
* تغير وجهة نظر كل اسرة لديها بنت ( قطر الزواج هيفوت وطالما بقيتى 21 وخلصتى تعليم الكلية يبقى ما عاد غير الزواج واللى تقعد اكثر من كدة تكون عانس مع انها فى عز شبابها وتظل تكتم وتكتم حتى ترضى باى متقدم لها دون الدراسة الصحيحة لشخصيتهما وتوافقهما معا )

* محاولة الانفتاح البسيط على المجتمع المحيط وعدم غلق الابواب حول البنات ( طالما هى موجودة فى بيتها فقط من سيراها ومع من ستتناقش وتتخالط فى حدود تربيتها الصحيحة طبعا ومن سيكون فارس الاحلام اللى يسرقها وهى فى البيت )

* تغيير تفكير الشباب اللى اصبح كل همه هو التسلية فقط ( حتى وان كان هناك شباب متدين وملتزم فاصبح تائه بين الكثييييييير ممن يتسلون ، المفروض الشاب عندما يعجب ببنت لا طريق امامه الا الحلال )

* صدق النية لدى الطرفين من الشباب والبنات ( ما بنى على اساس صحيح ربنا سيوفقهم فى النهاية )

لكن عندى موضوع يحيرنى وطالما تساءلت فيه :-
كيف يكون هناك تعارف بعد الاعجاب ؟ مع العلم ان الظروف لا تسمح بالتقدم للخطوبة ، وهل لو هناك فترة تعارف قبل الرسميات تكون حلال ام حرام ( وهذا على اساس النية طبعا ) ؟​


----------



## eng.fadia (23 يونيو 2006)

ياااااااااااااااااا
الرجل والمراة 
صفقة ....................
زواج 
حب 
كرامة
مشاكل

انا رايي الزواج اصبح مشكلة كبيرة لان الكل بيدخل مش واحد وواحدة بيتجوزوا لا ده عيلة وعيلة لا دي الدنيا كلها بتدخل بينهم و تهدم كل ما هو موجود من حب و تغير معالمه حتي ينشغلو ويغرقو في بحر المشاكل الي مبتنتهيش و بالتالي الراجل يدور عل غيرها علشان بيفكر انه كده هيحلها لا لو مش قادر علي تهمة معاك مش هتقدر علي التانية الا اذا كانت مش زوجة وكده طبعا دخلت النار فاستحمل نار الدنيا افضل بكثيير 
ومش بس مشكلة راجل لان المراة عندها مشاكل كتير برضه علشان كده بقوا بيخلعوا ازواجهم هما كمان

من الاخر الزواج ده مشكلة كبيرة اوي و يفضل البعد عنه


----------



## عبدالمحسن (23 يونيو 2006)

اختي الكريمة سوسو 

حقيقة المواضيع التي تكرمتي بطرحها مفيدة خصوصا صلاة الفجر وارجو ان لايحرمك الله الاجر..

وعندي نصيحة لك و لبعض الاخوة .. وهي ان تكون ردودهم باللغة العربية الفصحى ، لأن هذا الملتقى هو ملتقى المهندسين العرب و اللهجات العامية بعض الاحيان لا تكون مفهومة ، اضافة الى ان اللغة العربية هي قاسم مشترك لنا جميعا فيجب ان لانفرط فيه ..

ارجو ان تتقبلوا نصيحتي بصدر رحب .. واحب ان اكرر شكري لك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng.fadia (23 يونيو 2006)

صح يا سارة ما هو لو في حب جامد وقوي و مبني علي علاقات سليمة هينجح الزواج حتي لو الدنيا كلها ادخلت ومش هيكون في مشاكل لان هما اصلا واحد روح واحدة 

لكن اي شاب الوقت بيتسلي و يخلي ماما تختارله علشان فقد الثقة في البنات من كتر الي بيمشي معاهم طبعا 
اهم حاجة صدق النية


----------



## لولو المعمارية (23 يونيو 2006)

يا سوسو
انا رايي ان لو حصل اعجاب ومافيش فرصة للتقدم للخطبة يبقى من المفضل ان يفضل الموضوع كدة مجرد حاجه من بعيد لأن فى رايي اي علاقة هاتحصل فى الوقت دة قبل الرسميات اعتقد والله اعلم انها موش هاتبقى صح لغاية ماتتاح الظروف ويتقدم الشاب للخطبة ولو ما فيش توافق فى الشخصيات خلاص الموضوع يخلص علشان كدة فى قراية فاتحة وخطوبة قبل الزواج كل دة مراحل يستطيع فيها الطرفين التعرف على بعضهم جيدا اى ان تكون العلاقة فى نطاق الشرع والأهل


----------



## RBF (23 يونيو 2006)

لا تعليق


----------



## eng.fadia (24 يونيو 2006)

ليه يا رامي لا تعليق


----------



## soso2006 (24 يونيو 2006)

eng.fadia قال:


> ليه يا رامي لا تعليق


 
ياريت الاعضاء تكتب ب اللغة العربية الفصحى وليست العامية ، وشكرا لمرورك عبد المحسن :34:


----------



## سرسور1 (25 يونيو 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا وشكرا ليكى :14: :15:


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (26 يونيو 2006)

اه الموضوع الاول جامد على فكرة لو تسمحى يا سوسو انا هسرقه وانشره فى جريدة الافوكاتو عشان انا بكتب فيها ولو كان عندك اى اعتراض قولى انا ممكن اكتب اسمك على المقال ياله واهو تبقى السرقة مش فى المشاريع بس


----------



## soso2006 (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا مرورى الكرام ، ان شاء الله المواضيع القادمة تعجبكم اكثر ....

كريم : مافى مانع تاخذ الموضوع الاول وبدون ذكر اسمى انا مبحبش الشهرة :68: :68: :68:


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (27 يونيو 2006)

انا كان ليه مقال بخصوص العنوسة فى جريدة الافوكاتو اسمه المراة بين طموحها وفتى احلامها اهو الموضوع وشوفو عشان ده رايى ممكن يكون غلط

المرآة بين فتى احلامها وطموحتها 
عندما تتطرق الى اى من وسائل الاعلام المرئية والمسموعة او حتى المقرؤة تجد من ينادى بحقوق المرأة ومن يتجنى على المجتمع ويجزم أن مجتمعنا الشرقى يسلب المرأة حقوقهاوذلك بأشكال مختلفة فهناك من يتناول ذلك من خلال المجتمع الحياتى المتمثل فى الاسرة او من خلال المجتمع المتمثل فى سوق العمل والابداع الفكرى ويلاحظ ان كل اصابع الاتهام تتجه نحو الرجل الذى ليس له أى دور فى ذلك ولكن المرأة نفسها هى المستولة عن ذلك من خلال البنت او الفتاة او المرأة وهنا يجب النظر بشكل موضوعى ومبرهن الى السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه وهو من المسئول عن كساد دور المرأة فى المجتمع الشرقى وأقصد المجتمع المتمثل فى سوق العمل والابداع الفكرى ؟
يجب ان يتفق الجميع ان حقوق المرأة لن تأتى بالكلام ولكن يجب أن تأخذ حقها عن طريق ان تجعل نفسها مطلوبة وأن يحتاج اليها المجتمع ولذلك يجب ان تطور المرأة من امكاناتها العلمية والابداعية حتى تصل الى ذلك
وهنا نقف عند نقطة مثيرة وهى أن أعتقاد الكثير من الفتيات أن حقوق المرأة تتمثل فى أن ترتدى ما تريد أو ان تخرج وتعود الى المنزل فى اى وقت وقضوتها بذلك المجتمع الغربى متناسية أن المجتمع الشرقى له عاداته وأخلاقه من خلال الاديان السماوية وتعتقد المرأة أنها بذلك تأخذ حقها ولكن أذا أخذت الفتاة هذه الحقوق مثل المجتمع الغربى فسوف تكون هى اول الخاسرين ثم المجتمع بعد ذلك فحقوق المرأة التى يجب أن تأخذها المرأة أن تشارك فى الحياة الفكرية والمجتمع الابداعى مثل الرجل تماما وتتاح امامها جميع وسائل الابداع فى شتى المجالات وذلك لكل طبقات المجتمع وكل اطواره وأهم شئ سوف يساهم فى ذلك هو الفتاة نفسها اولا واخيرا بأن تفرض نفسها وتثبت احقيتها بتقلد المناصب فى شتى المجالات ولكن ذلك حتى يتحقق لكل الفتيات فى المجتمع الشرقى يجب أن تعيد الفتاة أسترايجية التفكير عندها فهناك من يسير فى ذلك النهج من الفتيات لكن كم عدد هؤلاء نحن نريد الوصول الى التكامل فى ذلك الدور الذى سوف يعطى المرأة حقوقها دون أن تتكلم فأذا نظرنا الى غالبية الفتيات فى المدارس والجامعات أو الغير متعلمات وهذه الطوائف تعتبر نواة المرأة فى المجتمع فنجد أن الطموح لديهم يتمثل فى كلمتين ( فتى الاحلام ) وهده العادة السيئة لها الكثير من السلبيات على الفتاة وبالتالى على المجتمع التى هى جزء منه فبهذا الطموح المغروس فى الفتاة نتيجة التنشئة الخاطئة فى التعليم أو المحيط الاسرى الذى يؤكد لها ان مستقبلها يتمثل فى ان تحصل على زوج فى اسرع الوقت ولذلك بمجرد ان يبتسم لها احد الشباب نجد الفتاة ترتمى فى احضانه دون ان تفكر وبسذاجة تامة تنساق لرغباته وتعطيه ماليس له الق فيه على امل أن يكون فتى احلامها المنشود وللاسف فذلك يجعلها تسقط من حساباته وذلك يؤدى الى ملايين قصص الحب الفاشلة التى تخرج الفتاة منها خاسرة وهذه الخسارة تقودها اما الى المجموعات الساقطة او الى العلاقات المشبوهة لتمثل بذلك قاع المجتمع والسبب هى الفتاة وسذاجتها وسوء تربيتها وحتى لو تحقق لها ما تريد ففى احيان ليست بالقليلة تكون اختيارتها غير صحيحة وبعد الزواج بفترة يبدأ دور محاكم الاحوال الشخصية المليئة بالنساء التى تمثل قاعا اخر للمجتمع وصورة اخرى من صور التخلف وهذا لا يعفى الرجل من أخطاءه سواء فى حق الزوجة أو الشاب فى حق الفتاة لكن المجتمع لا يستطيع ان يوجه له اى اتهام لأن الاصل فى الحكاية هو سذاجة الانثى وكما ان القانون لا يحمى المغفلين فأن المجتمع أيضا لا يستطيع أن يحميهم حتى لو اراد القائمين عليه ذلك .
لذلك يجب ان تتم تنشئة الفتاة تنشئة أجتماعية سليمة من البيت ومن التعليم وان يتم غرس روح الطموح فيها كى تحقق لنفسها ولمجتمعها النفع والفائدة وذلك سوف يعطيها مكانتها فى المجتمع دون ان تتحدث وتتطالب به لأن وقت ذاك سوف يكون المجتمع هو المحتاج اليها بكل طوائفه وفوق ذلك ستكون قادرة على اختيار شريك حياتها الامثل الذى تستطيع ان تبنى معه كيان لأسرتها مكملة بذلك دورها فى المجتمع وذلك بدور الام وربة المنزل الذى يعتبر من اهم أدوارها فى المجتمع على الاطلاق ويجب أن يكون لها طموح أيضا فى ذلك الدور من خلال أعداد جيل من الابناء قادرين على التميز والابداع وخدمة الوطن ومتحليين بالاخلاق الحميدة وذلك سوف يؤثر على المرأة وعلى المجتمع وينهى الكثير من المشاكل .
اذا نظرنا الى بداية المقال ونهايته نجد كيف أن المرأة هى القادرة على ان تعطى حقوقها لنفسها أو ان تسلب هذه الحقوق منها وليس للرجل شئ مؤثر فى هذه النهضة الا انه من المستفيدين من هذه النهضة .


بقلم/ كريم مسعود


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (27 يونيو 2006)

انا حاطط الموضوع عشان له خصوص بموضوع سوسو والهدف العام هى الفائدة للجميع وارجو الا يكون ذلك يثر حفيظة احد لان المفروض ان ده صفحة سوسو


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (28 يونيو 2006)

كريم بجد من كتر اعجابى بمقالك مش لقية رد اقولة ليك اسلوبك ممتع جدا وبسيط وفيه ايجاز وشامل وموضوعك بجد هادف 
انا عايزة اعرف انت مهندس ولا صحفى والجريدة بتاعتك دى مصرية ولا بتنشر فين وامتى
بجد يا كريم انا معجبة بمشاركتك اللى تحسب لسارة وجود موضوع زى ده وبالاسلوب ده جوه جلستها

كريم هل من مزيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hossin (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا علي هذه المقال


----------



## soso2006 (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا كريم على المقالة الرائعة اللى انت حاططها دى وعلى العموم دى مش صفحة لسوسو وبس دى صفحة انا بجمع فيها موضوعات اجتماعية ومتنوعة بدل ما املا بيها الصفحة الاولى اللى المفروض تكون معمارية بحتة ......


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (28 يونيو 2006)

على فكرة انا فى بكالوريوس عمارة السنة ده لكن الصحافة هى روحى بالرغم من انى مشغول عن الكتابة فى الجريدة هذه الايام من اجل مشروع التخرج ( قرية ذكية لسنة 2100 ) اللى تسليمه 15 /8 لكن بعد المشروع هارجع الى الجريدة لانى ما بعرف اكتب وانا قلقان والجريدة اسبوعية ( يوم الخميس وموجودة فى مصر كلها ) لكن بالرغم من كده انا ضد الجريدة والقائمين عليها تماما لكن هى الفرصة الوحيدة امامى لنشر مقالاتى ولو حد اشترى الجريدة هيعرف انى عندى حق.


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (28 يونيو 2006)

على فكرة يا سوسو انا جاى بورسعيد يوم 12 / 7 عشان اتفرج على المشاريع الجامدة بتاعتكم
ربنا معاكم


----------



## soso2006 (28 يونيو 2006)

احنا بانتظارك يا كريم ....


----------



## soso2006 (28 يونيو 2006)

اتمنى اشوف مشاركتكم هنا يا شباب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22381


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (28 يونيو 2006)

اهلا بيك يا كريم عندنا لان انا بردو نفس دفعة سارة تشرف فى بورسعيد


----------



## eng.fadia (29 يونيو 2006)

هههههههههه
تشرف بورسعيد انا برده نفس الدفعة دي

هههههههههههه


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (29 يونيو 2006)

طيب انا عاوز اعرف رأيكم فى موضوعى الجديد بالجريدة اللى ما عملتش فيه اللى العنوان فقط ومن خلال العنوان ياريت تصوركم لاهم عناصر الموضوع 
العنوان هو ( الحب هو ان تجعل حبيبك يستجيب لرغباتك دون ان تتكلم)


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

_كريم      _

NO COMMENT................................................................


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (29 يونيو 2006)

لا يا رغدة الموضوع ده يختلف عن الموضوع اللى اكلمنى فيه ده مجرد موضوع عشان ارجع بيه للجريدة لكن حكاية ال12 سنة ده لسه بدرى عليها اوى ولسه بفكر فى نشره ام لا والموضوع هيكون بعيدا عن اى تجارب شخصية فقط هستغل العنوان لانى قلت ان موضوعى اكبر من انه يتنشر فى الافوكاتو.


----------



## soso2006 (1 يوليو 2006)

كريم .... ياريت انت تبدأ بعرض النقاط الرئيسية فى موضوع عنوانه ( الحب هو ان تجعل حبيبك يستجيب لرغباتك دون ان تتكلم ) لان هذا موضوع خطير ........


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (1 يوليو 2006)

اهم عنصر او محور الموضوع هو تغير فكرة الانسان عن الحب مع تطور عمره من ناحية السن والفكر وايضا مع المرور على بعض التجارب .
يعنى حكاية ان ( الحب هو ان تجعل حبيبك يستجيب لرغباتك دون ان تتكلم )هى فكرتى عن الحب حاليا لكن ده ما كنش رأيى لغاية وقت معين وياترى هيفضل رأيى طول حياتى ويا ترى ممكن العنوان ده يتحول الى ( الحب هو ان تجعل زوجتك او زوجك يستجيب لرغباتك دون ان تتكلم )


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (1 يوليو 2006)

كيف دون ان تتكلم بالنظرة تقصد ام بالاحساس او بالتصرف ازاى مش قادرة اتصور الفكرة


----------



## soso2006 (1 يوليو 2006)

راى الانسان وافكاره بتتغير وتتطور على مرور الوقت والسن ، لكن اعتقد الحب دة مبدأ ثابت فى احساس كل واحد بيه والحب بعيد كل البعد عن الاستجابة للرغبات ، الحب فى رايي هو احساس مغناطيسى بين الطرفين يجذب كل واحد منهما للاخر دون معرفة الاسباب ، احساس بالسعادة .. احساس بالعطاء .. احساس بالامان .. احساس يحوى كل المعانى الجميلة فى الحياة وان غاب معنى منها اعتبر الحب حب ناقص وان ظلت المعانى فى الاختفاء والفقدان فهو من الاساس لم يكن حب وانما مجرد اعجاب ... والخطا الكبيييييييير هو الخلط بين هذا وذاك .....


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (1 يوليو 2006)

الرغبات شئ مقترن بأى شئ يفعله الانسان فى حياته حتى الاشياء الغير ارادية وعلى فكرة الرغبات لا تعتبر شئ سيئ لكن هى ده طبيعة الانسان اللى بياكل او يشرب واو يتعلم او يتعب فى شغله او يحب او يكره ...... كل ده استجابة للرغبات لكن الفرق ان رغبات الحب من الصعب تحقيقها 
فماذا لو تحققت دون الكلام فيكون ذلك هو الحب الحقيقى لكنى لا اقصد بدون ان تتكلم الصمت لان الصمت بين الاحبه هو قمة المشاكل لكن دون ان تتكلم هى كناية عن عدم العناء فى الحصول على الرغبات سواء بالكلام او النظرات او الاحساس .
وعلى فكرة ياسوسو انتى بتقول ان الحب بعيد عن الاستجابة للرغبات ورجعتى قولتى ان هناك احساس بالسعادة والعطاء والامان طيب ما هى ده الرغبات 
فالحب الحقيقى هو الذى تسطيع ان تحصل فيه على الاحساس بالامان والسعادة والعطاء دون ان تتكلم او دون ان تعانى


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (1 يوليو 2006)

ربنا يوفقنى فى التسليم


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (16 يوليو 2006)

ياريت يا جماعة المواضيع اللى غير معمارية تكون فى الجلسة الاسبوعية


----------



## cad for all (16 يوليو 2006)

وسوسو انا من رأي تبطلي شغل في العماره وتتجهي الي الكتابه هههههههههه فطريقتك مشوقه في المواضيع وبجد والله مواضيعك في غايه الأهميه وربنا يوفقك 
ومعلش ليا طلب هو خارج الموضوع بس يا ريت تردي عليه ولو في صفحه تانيع
يا تري عملتي ايه في المشروع والمناقشه احب اطمئن عليكي بس ويا ريت تعرضي المشروع الفاينل او تقوللي علي مكانه عشان امتع نظري بشغل جميل زي شغلك

وشكرا
اخوكي علي


----------



## soso2006 (18 يوليو 2006)

*تابعوا الموضوع الجديد*

اشكرك يا كاد على ذوقك 

الموضوع الجديد يا شباب (اسفة انى تاخرت) :
*هل انت قوي الشخصية؟*


كل منا يحب ان يقال عنه ان شخصيته قوية .. 
ولكن ماهو المعنى الحقيقي لقوة الشخصية ؟

البعض يعتبر قوة الشخصية بأنها القدرة على السيطرة على الآخرين 
فهل المدرس الذي يرتعد منه الطلبة ويضبط الفصل قوي الشخصية ؟
وهل كل من يفرض رأيه على الآخرين يعتبر قوي الشخصية ؟ 
الشخصية المسيطرة التي لايرفض لها طلب لاتعتبر شخصية قوية
فقد تكون السيطرة بالتخويف والارهاب
فالمدرس مثلا قد يضبط الفصل لأنه يهدد الطلبة ويضربهم وقد تجد نفس هذا المدرس يقف خائفا مرتعدا أمام المدير او الوزير لذلك لايمكن اعتباره قوي الشخصية

البعض الآخر يعتبر صاحب الشخصية القوية بأنه ذلك الذي يستطيع كسب المال اكثر من غيره ويصل بذلك الى مكانة اجتماعية متميزة 
هذا التعريف يتهم الشرفاء بأنهم ضعاف الشخصية لذلك لايمكن القبول به

والبعض يعتبر الشخصية القوية بأنها الشخصية التي تستطيع ان تتصرف بنجاح في المواقف المختلفة
والواقع ان التصرف الناجح قد يكون غير اخلاقي في بعض الاحيان فقد ينجح التاجر مثلا في تجارته نجاحا كبيرا بسبب اعتماده على الغش والكذب كوسيلة لتصريف تجارته ويصبح هذا التعريف غير مقبول .. 
فما هو اذن التعريف الصحيح؟

الشخصية القوية .. هي الشخصية التي تستمر في النمو والتطور
فصاحب العقلية المتحجرة .. ضعيف الشخصية
ومن لايستفيد من وقته وصحته وامكانياته .. ضعيف الشخصية
ومن لايعدل من سلوكه ويقلع عن اخطائه .. يكون ايضا ضعيف الشخصية

قوة الشخصية تعني ايضا .. القدرة على الاختيار السليم .. والتمييز بين الخير والشر والصواب والخطأ .. وادراك الواقع الحاضر .. وتوقع المستقبل
فالنمو والتطوير شرطان أساسيان لكي تكون شخصيتك قوية ومثمرة في نفس الوقت ......​


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 يوليو 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 يوليو 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا وفى وجهة نظرى يتلخص فى المعادلة التالية 

قدر من الذكاء + طموح + اخلاق = قوة الشخصية 

لذلك من صالح الفرد ان يتعامل مع اقوياء الشخصية دون غيرهم.


----------



## mostafa10 (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. يا سوسو .. 
موضوعك جميل جدا .. ومفيد أكثر .. 
ارجو ان اكون صديق لكم جميعا


----------



## خضر أسعد (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكورة أخت soso2006 على هذه المواضيع الجميلة والشيقة


----------



## soso2006 (22 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك خضر ومصطفى وكريم ، وارجو المشاركة بارائكم حول هذا الموضوع ...


----------



## soso2006 (29 يوليو 2006)

*الموضوع الجديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد*

*كيف تؤثر في الناس​*​

لتكون موضع الترحيب اينما حللت ... اظهر اهتماما بالناس​
لكي تترك أثرا طيبا فيمن تقابله أول مرة ... ابتسم​
لكي تصبح متحدثاً بارعاً ... كن مستمعاً طيباً وشجع محدثك على الكلام عن نفسه​
اذا أردت ان يسر بك الناس ... تكلم فيما يسرهم ويلذ لهم​
اذا أردت ان يحبك الناس في الحال ... اسبغ التقدير على الشخص الآخر واجعله يحس بقيمته​
لكي تكسب انسان الى وجهة نظرك ...​
- دعه محتفظا بماء وجهه 
- دعه يتولى دفة الحديث
- لاتجادل .. واعلم ان افضل السبل لكسب جدال هو تجنبه
- اعترف بخطئك ان كنت مخطئاً 
- اسأل اسئلة تحصل من ورائها على الاجابة بنعم​
لكي لاتخلق لك اعداء ... احترم رأي الشخص الآخر و لاتقل لأحد انك مخطئ​
اذا كان قلب احد مليء بالحقد والبغضاء عليك فلن تستطيع ان تكسبه الى وجهة نظرك بكل مافي الوجود من منطق . ولكن ... عامله برفق ولين ودع الغضب والعنف وستصل الى قلبه​
لكي تحصل على روح التعاون ... دع الشخص الآخر يحس ان الفكرة فكرته​
الشخص الذي يبدو انه مشاكس وعنيد يمكن ان يصبح منصفا مخلصاً اذا انت عاملته على ان منصف مخلص ... اي حاول تحفيز الدوافع النبيلة لديهم​
اذا اردت النجاح وعندما لاينفع شيء آخر ... ضع الأمر موضع التحدي​
لكي تملك زمام الناس دون ان تسيء اليهم او تستثير عنادهم ...​
- ابدأ بالثناء الطيب والتقدير المخلص
- تكلم عن اخطائك اولاً قبل ان تنتقد الشخص الآخر
- الفت النظر الى اخطاء الآخرين من طرف خفي وبلباقة
- قدم اقتراحات مهذبة ولا تصدر اوامر صريحة
- اجعل الغلطة التي تريد اصلاحها تبدو ميسورة التصحيح واجعل العمل الذي تريده ان ينجز يبدو سهلا هيناً​
لكي تحفز الناس الى النجاح ... امتدح اقل اجادة تراها وكن مخلصاً في تقديرك مسرفاً في مديحك وبث الأمل في نفوسهم بلفت انظارهم الى مواهبهم المكبوته​
لكي تؤثر في سلوك انسان ... اسبغ عليه ذكرا حسناً يقم على تدعيمه​


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (29 يوليو 2006)

اهم شئ ان يكون ذلك بعيدا عن النفاق


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

من الواضح تأثير " ديل كارينجي " الشديد عليك ساره


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

أرى أن الزاويه قد قل نشاطها ، فلا أقل من إحيائها ببعض المواضيع اللذيذه الخفيفه الشيقه


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

*عشرة انواع رجال لا يصلحون للزواج ابد*

عشرة انواع رجال لا يصلحون للزواج ابداً... من هم؟ 


عشرة انواع من ارجال تم تصنيفهم حسب ميولهم وتصرفاتهم في الاسرة والمجتمع، ولكن المشترك بينهم انهم لا يصلحون للزواج لأن كل منهم يملك صفة لا يمكن التنازل من اجلها... 


الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل: رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما"، يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك. الشيء المرعب.. أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات. علامة الخطر: يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. لكي تتخلصي منه اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق ماما. 


الثاني البخيل: ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لا يبدو عليه ذلك، لا يظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد على عمله وعلى مستقبله وطموحه الكبير. الشيء المرعب ..أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلى البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات! علامة الخطر.. يمرض فجأة يوم ميلادك حتي لا يضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام! لكي تتخلصي منه ..اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا على وجه الأرض! 


الثالث مدمن الرياضة: قوي البنيان، جريء، على استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل الملابس الرياضية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها. الشيء المرعب .. انه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! علامة الخطر .. اول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لا تعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة لكي تتخلصي منه..اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس. 


الرابع خبير الموضة: أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال تفوق معلوماتك. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. ملابسه سواء كانت عادية أو رسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار (الحزام والكرافات). باختصار رجل مبهر.. الشيء المرعب ..أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! علامة الخطر .. يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لا يكف عن إعطائك النصائح والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك. لكي تتخلصي منه.. يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو ايف سان لوران هذا؟ 


الخامس محب النساء: سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ جداً. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب. الشيء المرعب .. إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. علامة الخطر .. يناديك باسم فتاة أخرى أثناء حديث عاطفي. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً! 


السادس الخيالي: هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي تجمع. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته الودودة. الشيء المرعب..إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه. علامة الخطر.. يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلى وجهه علامات الكآبة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة "الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي المصارعة الحرة. 


السابع مشروع المؤلف: يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب. الشيء المرعب.. أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لا هدايا في المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة. علامة الخطر.. إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتى مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا في رواية جديدة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية وأن فيلم "ذهب مع الريح" من افشل الرويات التي رأيتها في حياتك التي قدمت في السينما. 


الثامن مدمن العمل: رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟ الشيء المرعب.. راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها على حياتك في المستقبل. علامة الخطر.. تكتشفين فجأة أن سكرتيرته أصبحت صديقتك المقربة لأنها هي الوحيدة "المتاحة" "دائما" عندما تطلبينه في المكتب. لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أنك على استعداد لقضاء عدة ساعات معه في مكتبه كل يوم طالما أنه لا يملك وقتا لرؤيتك ونفذي الاقتراح. 


التاسع الوحيد: لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من أجلك أنت فقط. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية..كل هذا الاهتمام لا بد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه. الشيء المرعب..أنه فعلاً على استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص على أن يبقى بجانبك "طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟! علامة الخطر..أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً! لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية! 


العاشر عاشق بالمساواة: متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه المرأة في المجتمع. الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه على كل احترام وتقدير. شيء آخر رائع: أنه لا يحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية على الإطلاق! الشيء المرعب.. في هذه العلاقة سوف تحرمين من أشياء كثيرة لن يفعلها هو لأنها ضد مبادئه مثل أن يفتح لك باب السيارة، يدفع الحساب في مطعم، يرسل لك زهورا أو حتى يوصلك بسيارته إذا تأخر بك الوقت وأنت في الخارج. علامة الخطر.. سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسؤوليات المادية ليساعدك على الإحساس بكيانك المستقل! لكي تتخلصي منه.. اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنويا 

منقول


----------



## سامي الدعيس (30 يوليو 2006)

أسلوب ولا أروع ، جميل أن يجتمع في الإنسان عدة مواهب في آن واحد ويعرف كيف يستثمرها (( عمارة ، كاتب ، متذوق ،.........)) وما خفي كان أعظم .
في انتظار الهدية - المقالة - التالية Soso :2:


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

*طريقة تعذيب البنات حسب الجنسيه*

اذا كانت ايرانية 

امنع عنها الفستق 
-------------------------------------- 
إذا كانت صينية 

افتح عيونها 
---------------------------------- 
إذا كانت هندية 

خليها تتكلم عربي لمدة ساعة 

بامكانك في هذه الساعة الاستعانة بهد فون 
-------------------------------- 
إذا كانت اندونسيه 

احرمها من الأندومي اسبوع 
------------------------------------ 
اذا كانت ألمانية 

ذكرها بهتلر والنازية 
--------------------------- 
اذا كانت فرنسية 

لا تخليها تروح دور الأزياء ومحلات العطور 
---------------------------- 
اذا كانت ايطالية 

امنعها من احذية الجلد الاصلي الايطالية 
------------------------------ 
اذا كانت بريطانية 

امنعها من شرب الشاي 

ومن ساعة يدها 
-------------------------------- 
وأخيراً إذا كانت عربية 










احرمها من الكلام لمدة ساعتين  
>>__________________
منقول


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

على فكره يا سامي..... المقاله كاتبها اسمه " Rbf " !!!!!!!
مش Soso

و عموماً ميرسي على كلامك اللطيف


----------



## soso2006 (3 أغسطس 2006)

بطيخ وبيض بس بالليزر


----------



## soso2006 (3 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## RBF (6 أغسطس 2006)

صور رائعه ساره. أشكرك.....


----------



## Eng_Ma7mood (12 أغسطس 2006)

حلوة الصور كتير فهل يوما ما نجد مبانى مصنوعة بالليزر مثل البطيخ والبيض :68: :68: :68:


----------

